# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Jepni Mendimin Tuaj...

## ABIGAIL

JEPNI MENDIMIN TUAJ...

_JEPNI MENDIMET TUAJA NE LIDHJE ME PASAZHET E MEPOSHTME.

SI I KENI KUPTUAR JU DHE SE SI PERENDIA UA KA ZBULUAR.

NE LETREN E JUDES.

Por kryeengjelli Mikael, kur ne kundershtim me djallin debatonte per trupin e moisiut, nuk guxoi te shqiptoje nje gjykim fyes, por tha: Zoti te qortofte!

JUDA vargu 9.

1. Pse Mikaeli debatonte me djallin per trupin e Moisiut?

Cfare keni kuptuar ose dini nga historia ne lidhje me kete.

Mirepres mendimet tuaja.

Miqesisht Abigail..._

----------


## Matrix

Pershendetje Abigail,

Mendoj se duhet lexuar gjithe letra qe te kuptohet konteksti i apostullit:

_7 posi Sodoma dhe Gomora edhe qytetet përreth, që u dhanë pas kurvërimit dhe u dhanë pas çoroditjesh seksuale, janë vënë përpara si shembull, duke pësuar ndëshkimin e një zjarri të përjetshëm;

8 në të njëjtën menyrë ndotin edhe këta ëndërrues mishin, përbuzin pushtetin dhe blasfemojnë kundër dinjiteteve.

9 Por kryeengjëlli Mikael, kur në kundërshtim me djallin debatonte për trupin e Moisiut, nuk guxoi të shqiptojë një gjykim fyes, por tha: "Zoti të qortoftë!".

10 Kurse këta flasin keq për të gjitha gjërat që nuk i dinë, dhe për të gjitha gjërat që njohin në menyrë natyrale, si kafshë pa arësye, në këto gjëra prishin veten,

11 Mjerë ata, sepse kanë marrë rrugën e Kainit dhe u dhanë pas çoroditjes së Balaamit për fitim dhe mbaruan në rebelim e Koreut.

12 Këta janë njolla në agapit tuaja, kur hanë e pinë bashkë me ju pa druajtje duke kullotur veten e tyre; ata janë re pa ujë, të shtyrë andej këndej nga erërat, drurë vjeshte pa fruta, dyfish të vdekur, të shkulur me rrënjë,

13 valë deti të egra që shkumbëzojnë paudhësitë e tyre, yje të këputur për të cilët është ruajtur terri i errësirës për gjithmon_


Une mendoj (duke  u nisur dhe nga ato pak njohuri historike qe kam per kishen e hershme) ketu apostulli po kritikon sjelljen dhe mesimin e gnostikeve.

Ata besonin se trupi i njeriut eshte i keq dhe ndaj Krishti nuk mund te ishte misheruar realisht.

Ata madje arrinin deri aty sa te vinin ne pikepyetje mesimet e apostujve, duke pretenduar se Krishti u kishte shfaqur atyre gjera qe nuk ua kishte shfaqur apostujve.

Keta kritikohen dhe ne letrat e Gjonit po ashtu.
Gjoni i quan anti-krishte.

Madje ai thote:  Ai qe nuk beson se Biri i Perendise ka ardhur ne mish, ka frymen e anti-krishtit.


Po keshtu Pjetri thote ne letren e dyte se ata keqinterpetojne shkrimet e Palit.

Persa i perket dialogut mes Mikaelit dhe djallit, kjo eshte dicka e dhene ne sherbim te kontekstit. Ndoshta apostulli e ka marre nga apokrifat e judenjve.

----------


## ABIGAIL

*Faleminderit Matrix.

Keto qe shkruajte me lart i kam te qarta dhe e kam lexuar komplet letren. Doja thjesht te dija se per cfare arsye debatonin per trupin e Moisiut. Me duket pak mister dhe akoma nuk kam marre nje pergjigje te kenaqshme.

Miqesisht Abigail.*

----------


## ABIGAIL

_Pershendetje!

Ne qofte se nuk ka ndonje shpjegim per kete mund te vazhdoj me nje pasazh tjeter nga Bibla.

Abigail..._

----------


## Matrix

Ne nje liber, tashme te humbur, te quajtur "Testamenti i Moisiut" pershkruhet ky debat.

Djalli pretendonte te zoteronte trupin e Moisiut, por Mikaeli e pengoi

----------


## Peniel

> Ne nje liber, tashme te humbur, te quajtur "Testamenti i Moisiut" pershkruhet ky debat.
> 
> Djalli pretendonte te zoteronte trupin e Moisiut, por Mikaeli e pengoi




Pershendetje!


Eshte nje nga vargjet me te veshtira qe mund te ndeshesh ne Bibel. Eshte teper e veshtire te kuptosh se perse djalli kerkonte trupin e Moisiut. Ndersa ne Dhiaten e Vjeter thuhet qe vete Perendia e varrosi Moisiut, ndersa ketu ne kete varg thuhet qe Mikaeli dhe djalli debatonin per trupin e tij.

Besoj se per te kuptuar me mire kete varg duhet te lexosh tek Ligji i Perterire kapitullin 34. 


ns

----------


## Matrix

Nuk mendoj se ketu ka ndonje kontradikte.

Mikaeli dhe Djalli po debatonin se kujt i takonte trupi i Moisiut.

Duhet pasur parasysh se Djalli (duke qene "pronar" i kesaj bote) kishte pretendimet e tij per trupin e Moisiut, ashtu sic ka dhe per trupat tane.

(Qellimi i Djallit mund te kishte qene, ndoshta dekurajimi i Izaelit dhe humbja e besimit. Mos harrojme se ishte kjo humbje besimi qe i beri ata te mos hyjne ne Token e Premtuar heren e pare). 

Por Mikaeli, thote thjesht "Zoti te qortofte", duke ja lene kete ceshtje Zotit per ta gjykuar. Atehere, Zoti e varrosi personalisht trupin e Moisiut.

----------


## ABIGAIL

_Po vazhdoj me nje pasazh tjeter nga Bibla.

LETRA 2 KORINTASVE KAPITULLI 12.

VARGU 7.

Dhe, qe te mos me rritet mendja per shkak te jashtezakonshmerise se zbulesave, mu dha nje gjemb ne mish, nje engjell i Satanit, per te me rene me grushta, qe te mos mbahem me te madh.

Do te doja mendime se cfare kuptimi ka "nje gjemb ne mish, nje engjell i Satanit".

Si e kuptoni ju kete varg ose cfare interpretimi mund te kete per kete.

P.s E kam lexuar te gjithe kapitullin. Thjesht dua mendime vetem per kete pjese me lart.

Miqesisht Abigail..._

----------


## Matrix

Moter, kjo eshte nje pyetje me te vertete interesante.

Une jam kam bere dikujt kete pyetje para ca kohesh. 
Ky ishte mbjelles kishash (Ka mbjelle dhe Kishen ne Tirane, qe ti e njeh).

Pergjigjia e tij ishte: "Judaizuesit!".

Mos harro menyren se si punonte Pali. Ai mbillte nje kishe, dhe pas nje kohe relativisht te shkurter, largohej qe aty.

Jo rralle, pas ikjes se tij, zbarkonin "gjembat", pikerisht ne ate kishe qe ishte ende foshnje. Besoj se e di se cfare predikonin "gjembat"...

" Ne duhet te besojme ne Krishtin, por duhet te repektojme dhe Ligjin, qe *vete Zoti*  ja dha Moisiut...."

Pikerisht per kete gjemb flitet shume dhe ne nje liber qe mund ta gjesh ne Athine:

"Climb the Highest Mountain"

----------


## Matrix

Dhe dicka tjeter.

Nqs kete varg e marrin ne kuptimin e gjere, cdokush nga ne ka "gjembat e vet ne mish". Dikush mund te kete nje semundje kronike, dikush nje problem me karakterin, dikush probleme ne familje, dikush probleme ne pune, dikush mund te akuzohet pa te drejte nga nje mik, nga nje koleg, etj, etj, etj...

Ne kuptimin e gjere, "gjembat ne mish", jane puna thyese qe Zoti ben me ne.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Faleminderit Matrix qe je gjithmone i gatshem te pergjigjesh.

E kuptoj se cdo te thuash me lart, por nuk eshte vetem gjembi ne mish, sepse vargu thote :nje gjemb ne mish, nje engjell i Satanit...

Nje engjell i Satanit cdo te thote? Sepse vargu eshte bashke...

Miqesisht Abigail.

----------


## marcus1

> Pikerisht per kete gjemb flitet shume dhe ne nje liber qe mund ta gjesh ne Athine:
> 
> "Climb the Highest Mountain"


Ha, ha! Vetëm se ky libër nuk ka arritur akoma në Athinë. Ndodhet akoma në Shqipëri. Edhe unë, sapo lexova shkrimin e Abigail, fillova te kërkoj tek bibloteka ime për librin, por u kujtova se nuk ka mbërritur akoma në duart e mia. Shpresoj që së shpejti ta kem këtu.

Nejse, ajo që doja të them është se interpretimi që autori i librit ka bërë në lidhje me gjëmbin e Palit është me të vërtetë bindës, por është thjeshtë një interpretim ky, kështu që nuk do të thotë se është 100% e sigurtë. Është thjeshtë një bindje e autorit, por gjithsecili është i lirë të ketë mendimin e tij në këtë çështje. 

Në Bibël ka shumë gjëra që nuk na janë dhënë të qarta dhe unë mendoj se përderisa nuk na janë qartësuar, nuk kanë qenë dhe aq të nevojshme për ne, keshtu që nuk është nevoja të futemi me thellë, pasi kjo ka edhe rrezikun e vet. Njerëzit do mund të shtonin edhe ndonjë doktrinë të re mbi vargje të tilla.

Një herë kisha dëgjuar për një vëlla të Krishter, që donte të dinte se çfarë vizatoi Krishti në tokë  para se t'u përgjigjej Judenjve në lidhje me prostitutën që donin ta vrisnin me gurë. Mund ta merrni me mënd se përgjigjen ai nuk e mori kurrë, sado që kërkime dhe studime të ketë bërë. 

Mendoj se Bibla është e mbushur me vargje nga të cilat mund të merrnim Krisht për të ushqyer frymën tonë. Për këtë gjë jemi të thirrur si të Krishterë, të hamë sa më shumë Krisht dhe të ushqehemi sa më shumë me Të.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Livent...

Doja te shtoja dicka tjeter ne lidhje me ate qe ke shkruar.

Eshte e drejte qe ne duhet te mbushemi me Krisht cdo dite qe te rritemi nga ana frymore por kjo nuk do te thote se gjerat e paqarta ne Bibel ne duhet ti neglizhojme.

Arsyeja pse ne nuk kemi kuptimin e qarte te tyre nuk do te thote se ne nuk duhet te kerkojme dhe te mesojme kuptimin e tyre.
Askush nuk thote se duhet te mbyllim syte perpara ketyre gjerave dhe ti anashkalojme.

Perendia yne eshte edhe Perendia i zbulesave.
Sa prej nesh, qe besojme prej vitesh, e kemi lexuar me dhjetera here Biblen, dhe sa here qe lexojme nje kapitull apo nje varg qe e kemi lexuar edhe para 2, 3 apo 5 vjetesh, dhe ai varg qe dikur nuk na thoshte dicka interesante, apo e lexonin thjesht si varg, dhe vjen nje dite qe kur e lexojme kete varg, na zbulohen nga Fryma kaq shume gjera, sa ne themi: Kaq here e kam lexuar si se kisha kuptuar...?

Besoj se ne te shumten e rasteve Perendia ka nje pergjigje per pyetjet tona ne Bibel, vecse ka nje kohe te caktuar kuar ai na i zbulon ne.
Shpeshhere ne nuk jemi te gatshem te degjojme apo te kuptojme keto pergjigje, dhe kjo varet se sa te rritur jemi ne nga ana frymore, sepse mund te jemi foshnja qe kemi nevoje per "qumesht" dhe ndoshta nuk kemi arritur akoma tek "mishi".

Dhe kjo eshte personale per gjithsecilin.

Pyetjet vazhdojne :buzeqeshje: )))

Miqesisht Abigail.

----------


## marcus1

Abigail, zbulimet për të cilat flet ti, janë zbulime në frymë. Ti ke të drejtë, sipas moshës sonë do na bëhen edhe këto zbulime. Por këto zbulime zakonisht nuk dalin nga vargje të vështira për t'u kuptuar nga mëndja e njeriut, por nga vargje të lehta. Le të jap një shembull.

Krishti thotë: "Unë jam ushqimi i vërtetë..." Kur ne e lexojmë për herë të parë këtë varg, ne e kuptojmë nga ana intelektuale, por ngelemi aty. Ne mund t'u themi të tjerëve se Krishti është ushqimi i vërtetë, por në fakt as ne nuk e dimë mirë se çfarë do të thotë kjo. Vetëm kur vjen momenti që ne e përjetojmë në të vërtetë dhe e njohim Krishtin si ushqimin tonë, vetëm atëhere ne arrimë në momentin që kur e lexojmë këtë varg, të themi si ka mundësi që nuk e kisha kuptuar më përpara.

Ndërsa unë po flisja për përpjekjen që shpesh herë ne të Krishterët bëjmë për të kuptuar disa gjëra me mëndjen tonë. Këto lloj "zbulimesh" janë të rrezikshme, pasi bëhen shkas për krijimin e doktrinave të reja dhe si rrjedhoje, përçarjen e trupit të Krishtit. Gjithashtu, mendoj se egzistojnë vargje që nuk ka nevojë t'i thellohemi më shumë, pasi do ishte e pakuptimtë një gjë e tillë. Për shëmbull, çfarë mësimi  frymor do mirrnim neve nga vargu biblik që Jezusi u ul dhe filloi të vizatonte në tokë? Çfarë fitimi do kishim neve nëse do mundoheshim të gjenim medoemos se çfarë kishte shkruar Jezusi atëhere?

Mendoj se nuk do merrnim asnjë fitim frymor!

Për sa i përket rastit konkret, mendoj se duhet të shohim të gjithë pjesën në kontekstin biblik dhe të shohim se çfarë mësimi frymor ka dashur t'u përcjellë Pali besimtarëve se sa të mundohemi të gjejmë se cili ka qenë gjëmbi i Palit. 

Që mos të keqkuptohem, nuk dua të them se bëre gabim që pyete, përkundrazi, por thjeshtë doja të sillja edhe anën tjetër të medaljes.

Në pritje të pyetjeve të tjera,   :buzeqeshje:  

Livein.

P.S. Sapo libri të më bjerë në dorë do të shkruaj këtu për interpretimin që ai vëlla i ka dhënë gjëmbit të Palit.

----------


## Peniel

> _Po vazhdoj me nje pasazh tjeter nga Bibla.
> 
> LETRA 2 KORINTASVE KAPITULLI 12.
> 
> VARGU 7.
> 
> Dhe, qe te mos me rritet mendja per shkak te jashtezakonshmerise se zbulesave, mu dha nje gjemb ne mish, nje engjell i Satanit, per te me rene me grushta, qe te mos mbahem me te madh.
> 
> Do te doja mendime se cfare kuptimi ka "nje gjemb ne mish, nje engjell i Satanit".
> ...







Abigail.

Ky eshte mendimi im personal lidhur me kete varg qe ke sjelle. 

Zbulimet qe Pali kishte nga Perendia ishin te jashtezakonshme. Keshtu qe per te pasur "nen kontroll" Palin, Perendia lejonte qe ne jeten e tij te kishte shume sprova te ndryshme, gje qe do ta sillte me afer Perendise dhe keshtu do te mbante larg mburrjen dhe krenarine njerezore. Ne kete rast nuk na thuhet se cfare sprove kalonte Pali, por do te ishte sprove mjaft e madhe perderisa ai flet per 'grushta'.


Grushtat na tregojne fuqine apo me mire nivelin qe ka pasur ky tundim.


Gjembi ne mish dhe jo pa qellim Pali e ka theksuar eshte sprova qe kalonte Pali ne mish. Pra, kemi ketu parasysh kur themi deshirat e mishit, lakmia e syve etj.


Gjembi ne mish (nje) eshte nje sprove qe me sa duket ka qene e vazhdueshme. Engjejt e Satanit kane funksione te ndryshme ose me mire detyra te caktuara sipas nivelit dhe pushtetit qe ata kane. 
Cdo tundim apo sprove e ardhur nga djalli ka per perfaqesues nje nga engjejt e percaktuar per kete tundim. 
Keshtu qe per sproven e caktuar ka qene nje engjell i percaktuar per kete.




Nuk e di nese jam bere i qarte me shjegimin qe kam dhene, por ky eshte mendimi im.


Nen Hir, 

ns

----------


## Matrix

> Ha, ha! Vetëm se ky libër nuk ka arritur akoma në Athinë. Ndodhet akoma në Shqipëri. Edhe unë, sapo lexova shkrimin e Abigail, fillova te kërkoj tek bibloteka ime për librin, por u kujtova se nuk ka mbërritur akoma në duart e mia. Shpresoj që së shpejti ta kem këtu.


Ha, Ha, Ha.

Hajdutet nuk vjedhin gjerat e pavlera, por ato qe kane me shume vlere.
Por ne kete rast, mendoj se hajduti u tregua zemergjere dhe e ka dorezuar librin aty ku duhet dhe besoj se se shpejti do ta kesh.... :buzeqeshje: 

Qe mos me akuzosh se po dal nga tema, po vazhdoj me termin "Engjell i Satanit".
Ketu duket dhe nje here qartazi se per te zgjedhurit Satani nuk eshte nje armik qe ata duhet t'i ruhen, por nje vegel, madje nje vegel shume e mire, ne duart e Zotit.

Atehere, ky engjell i satanit, me sa duket donte te shkaterronte punen e Palit e cila bazohej ne Zbulesen hyjnore, duke "i rene me grushta".

Por, prapa ketij engjelli te satanit, fshihej Dikush tjeter, i Cili donte t'i tregonte Palit se sa te kota jane perpjekjet njerezore ne ngritjen e Kishes se Tij.

Pali ishte punetor, mbjelles Kishash, dhe si i tille, shume lehte mund te tundohej te besonte se ai ishte me i mire se vellezerit e tjere dhe keshtu te mendonte per nje pozite te vecante ne Kishe. Por Krishti, nepermjet ketij engjelli te rene, po i tregonte se ishte pikerisht Ai qe e kishte bere ate Punetor, e kishte trajnuar, i kishte dhene zbulesat dhe po e dergonte per te ngritur Kishat, dhe nuk ishte Pali ai qe kishte merita te vecanta per kete pune.

Tani, se cfare konkretisht ishte ai engjell, bashkohem me mendimin e LiveInTwoPlaces se nuk ka shume rendesi ta dime. (Une besoj se ishin Judaizuesit, te cilet nuk ju ndane ne asnje moment)

Ajo qe une dua te shtoj ne mendimin e vellait eshte se Korintasit e kane ditur se cfare ishte ai engjell. Pali po u flet atyre per dicka qe ata e njihnin shume mire, dhe jo per dicka qe atyre do u duhej te vrisnin mendjen per ta kuptuar.

----------


## ABIGAIL

Matrix dhe Peniel, ju falenderoj per pergjigjet tuaja.

Tashme e kam mjaft te qarte se cdo te thote konkretisht ajo pjese.

Gjithashtu e falenderoj Zotin qe kemi rreth nesh motra dhe vellezer te krishtere me te cilet mund te ndajme shume gjera dhe keshtu te inkurajohemi e te ecim perpara.

Miqesisht Abigail...

----------


## ABIGAIL

_Le te vazhdojme me nje pjese tjeter nga Bibla.

Letra e Hebrenjve kapitulli11.

Vargjet 39, 40.

E pra, te gjithe keta, ndonese moren deshmim te mire me ane te besimit, nuk moren ate qe u ishte premtuar, sepse Perendia kishte parapare dicka me te mire per ne, qe ata te mos arrinin ne persosje pa ne.

Sigurisht qe keto vargje kane lidhje me vargjet e mesiperm ne kapitull, por une do te doja shpjegimin e ketyre vargjeve.

Flitet per bashkebesimtaret tane ne Krisht ne kohet e hershme.

1. Cila gje ishte ajo qe u ishte premtuar dhe qe nuk e moren?

2. Cila ishte ajo dicka me e mire per ne qe Perendia kishte parapare?

3. Pse ata te mos arrinin persosjen pa ne?


Pres mendimet tuaja.

Miqesisht Abigail..._

----------


## Matrix

> 1. Cila gje ishte ajo qe u ishte premtuar dhe qe nuk e moren?


Krishti




> 2. Cila ishte ajo dicka me e mire per ne qe Perendia kishte parapare?


Krishti




> 3. Pse ata te mos arrinin persosjen pa ne?


Qe Krishti te kishte Plotësen e Vet

----------


## ABIGAIL

_KAM HASUR DY VARGJE NE BIBEL QE KANE TE NJEJTIN KUPTIM, POR QE ME KANE BERE TE MENDOHEM.

1 PJETRIT VARGU 8

...Dhe te keni para se gjithash nje dashuri te madhe per njeri-tjetrin, sepse "dashuria do te mbuloje nje shumice mekatesh".

JAKOBI 5:20

...Le ta dije se ai qe e kthen mekatarin nga te gabuarit e rruges se tij, do te shpetoje nje shpirt nga vdekja dhe do te mbuloje nje shumice mekatesh.

Pyetja ime eshte kjo:

Persa i perket pjeses "do te mbuloje nje shumice mekatesh"

Ketu behet fjale per mekatarin apo per ate qe e kthen mekatarin?

Dhe nese behet fjale per ate njeri qe e kthen mekatarin si mundet te mbuloje nje shumice mekatesh, sepse dime qe mekatet pastrohen me gjakun e Krishtit dhe jo me veprat e mira.

Cfare mendimesh keni per keto?

Miqesish Abigail_

----------

